# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل بحوث أو أبحاث؟

## البريك

ما هو الأصح أو الأفصح ...في جمع
ـ  " بحث " : هل بحوث أو أبحاث؟
 و 
ـ " طريقة ": هل طرائق أو طرق؟
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

> ما هو الأصح أو الأفصح ...في جمع
> ـ " بحث " : هل بحوث أو أبحاث؟
> و 
> ـ " طريقة ": هل طرائق أو طرق؟
> بارك الله فيكم.


 
أحسن الله إليك..
أما جمع بحث فالأصل فيه بُحوث ومنه سميت سورة براءة "البُحوث"، وقيل البَحوث صيغة مبالغة كنؤوم.
وأما طرائق فجمع طريقة وأما طرُق فجمع طريق .
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## البريك

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

فائدة جميلة

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

> ـ " طريقة ": هل طرائق أو طرق؟


ما أعرفه أن " طرق "  تختص بالتعبير عن الأشياء الحسية ..

أما " طرائق " فهي تختص بالتعبير عن الأشياء المعنوية ؛ ومنه قول الله تعالى : { كنا طرائق قددا .. }
وكذلك : طرائق التدريس .. وغيرها .

والله أعلم .

----------

